# Need Ethernet driver on Dell Dimension 4550 - HELP!



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello! I have recently wiped a Dell Dimension 4550 and installed a fresh Windows XP sp3. It's much faster, that's the good news.

I am having a problems figuring out the drivers. In Device Manager>Other Devices, Ethernet Controller, Multimedia Audio Controller, and PCI Input Device all have yellow question marks next to them.

I am unable to connect to the internet. I have read and re-read threads about the same exact issue on here to no avail. The drivers from Dell's website (at least for the Ethernet Controller) are incorrect. Links to Intel drivers are dead and I do not know what I am looking for.

I have been downloading the driver onto my Mac, then putting them on a flash drive and installing them on the Dell.

From what I can tell I need this: Intel 82801DB ICH4 LAN Controller
My service tag is: 1KSR321

I have installed and uninstalled so many drivers that I do not know where to start now. Should I re-install Windows XP again and just start over? Can anyone help me out?

I am going nuts and would appreciate help more than you know! ray:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, welcome to TSF

Did you install the chipset driver? here is the order that dell recommends. How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell

did you get a driver disk or application disk when you got the computer?


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!

I got the computer from my Aunt who is looking for the drivers disc, but I do not have it or know if/when she will find it.

I did install the chipset driver. I assume it's working correctly.

I have PC Wizard installed if that helps.

Thanks for the link to the correct order of installation!

What can I do now?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> The drivers from Dell's website (at least for the Ethernet Controller) are incorrect.


What exactly happens when you try to install the network adaptor driver? Is the Network plug on the motherboard or is it an add in card?

Which driver did you install? There are two:

*Intel 10/100 LOM *

and

*Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet*

When you download the drivers, Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!

Just download the driver file, save it to a flssh drive and copy to the the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello Rich,

I have installed both *Intel 10/100 LOM *and* Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet. *Neither of them did anything and the yellow question mark remained. I have uninstalled them at this point.

Thank you for the screenshots, they are very helpful. I saw your post like this in another thread and have been downloading them exactly like that.

I have not used the Dell Download Manager to download. I have a Mac and do not use IE. IE has stopped support for Macs. Is it safe for me to use IE on my Mac? :sigh:

If downloading IE for Mac is my only option I will try it, I just want to make sure it's safe. Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

IE is safe enough, but I knnow nothing of Macs . . don't know if the files will download the same or not. You do not have access to another PC?


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> What exactly happens when you try to install the network adaptor driver? Is the Network plug on the motherboard or is it an add in card?


Sorry, I don't have a clue if there is a network plug on the motherboard or if it's an add in card.

If you could explain how I can find out I would gladly do that!

As a Mac user I am pretty dim when it comes to PC desktops, sorry!


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> IE is safe enough, but I knnow nothing of Macs . . don't know if the files will download the same or not. You do not have access to another PC?


The only other computer in the house is my Mac. I will try to use a friend's PC later tonight and report back to you!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can take the side cover off and see if where the cable plugs into is on a card plugged into the motherboard or plug going straight to motherboard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the network adeaaptor is built in, the port will be located here, just under the usb ports( may be slightly different configuration on yours. If it is located below that area in the horizontal slots, it is an addin card.


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for the delay everyone.

I looked at the back of my tower and I do not see any horizontal slots under the USB ports for a network adapter card so I am guessing that the network adapter is on the motherboard.

I downloaded IE to my Mac and attempted to download the drivers from the browser. When I hit the download button, it did nothing. No downloads started. So I don't think IE works for Mac at all.

I have still been unable to get onto a PC, so I willing try to do that soon.

Until then, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dell is by far you best source for the drivers


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

I was able to use my neighbors PC with IE to download drivers. I did exactly as the photos showed me. I downloaded the chipset, Broadcom, and 10/100 LOM drivers, put them onto my flash drive and left.

On my Dell, I went into C:dell/drivers and put all of the files into the recycle bin. I then emptied the recycle bin and restarted the computer.

Once restarted I plugged in the flash drive, and installed the chipset. I restarted again.

I installed the Broadcom driver and restarted again.

I went to search>search the internet (I do not have an IE icon, maybe this is an issue?). Still no internet connection.

What could I be doing wrong? I appreciate the help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try loading the Intel 10/100 LOM driver

In device Manager, what is reported with a ! or as "Unknown"?


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried to install the 10/100 LOM driver, however in my Device Manager there is no network adapter listed. Could that be the problem?

In Device Manager, under Other devices, the Ethernet Controller, Multimedia Audio Controller, and the PCI Input Device are all "unkown."


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can you list the device instance id's for the other devices. right click on the device-properties-details tab then copy and paste the device instance id to your next post.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ethernet Controller = Network Adaptor

What exactly happens when you double click on the driver installation file?


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure! Here are the device instance IDs:

Ethernet: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_81\4&3B1CAF2B&0&40F0

Multimedia: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0006&SUBSYS_00\4&3B1CAF2B&0&10F0

PCI: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7004&SUBSYS_10031102&REV_00\4&3B1CAF2B&0&11F0

Ok, I installed the 10/100 LOM driver. When I double clicked the .exe an HTML window popped up with instructions. I followed the instructions for Windows XP. I clicked on Ethernet Controller and installed the Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection adapter. There was some confusion with the 'have disk" step in the instructions, but I think I figured it out. Then I restarted.

Now, in Device Manager>Other devices, the Ethernet Controller is gone and above "Other devices" a new Network adapters section has appeared.

Did I install it correctly?

When I go to start>search>search internet I still have no connection. Please help. I am so confused as to why nothing works. THANKS!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it sounds like you have the driver installed are there any error flags in the network section yellow ! or red Xs


----------



## Estelio (Aug 24, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi it sounds like you have the driver installed are there any error flags in the network section yellow ! or red Xs


Well that's good.

There are no errors for the Network Adapter, just a green chip.

I still have yellow ! for the "Other devices" - the Multimedia and the PCI.

I do not have an IE icon, or an browser installed as far as I can tell. I try to connect to the internet by doing a search. It says 'unable to connect' - I am not sure if this would be problematic at all, or how I can get a browser without the internet. Do I need to call my ISP at this point? I think that would be silly as the wifi is working beautifully on my Macbook Pro and my iPhone.

I'm stumped.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Where did the disc you installed from come from? IE is native to any Windows Operzting System


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you install the chipset from the makers support site


----------

